# Fitting the 2012 Specialized Transition Comp



## DrGerm (May 30, 2012)

I am 99% certain to buy a 2012 Specialized Transition bike. I went to the local Specialized dealer and tried one out (a small) and really like it.

However, the store manager admits to me that he actually doesn't know how to properly fit these "fancy brand-spankin' new bikes"...

When I was riding it (a small), it felt like I needed to be sitting a little higher if I imagined wearing cleats, though I'm sure that's easy to fix with adjusting the seat post. But I just couldn't tell if the bike itself was a little "small" or not.. maybe.. idunno.. and wonder if I should get a medium (which he did not have available to try)

I am 5'7", 145 lbs, with a 31" inseam. I stopped riding my old bike quite a few years ago, an Allez A1 Comp which I "think" was a 54, but I can't recall.

*How would I decide if I require a Small or a Medium?*

My searching so far has shown threads/charts from a couple years ago and most the posters are all > 6' (I'm jealous...). Per the chart I find, it's Medium for my height. I could be wrong, but from what I read, there was a slight change to the sizing a couple years ago, so I'm still trying to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## DrGerm (May 30, 2012)

For what it's worth, I called another dealer (farther away, but not too far), and he seemed much more knowledgeable, or at least capable of working through the fit. I'll probably drive over there sometime and see what he can work out.

Of note, he mentioned it might be "close" to the 2013 models being released though... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Transition is not a really great frame design .... My opinion, only, but Spesh is my brand... And I race triathlons on my Cannondale Slice. There's a reason that there are ZERO other Tri bikes that look like a transition .... Including the new Specialized Tri bike ( the Shiv). 

Get a Shiv. Much more fit-able. And faster.


----------



## DrGerm (May 30, 2012)

I actually like the look of the Transition.... obviously it's just an opinion.. Not sure what would make the Shiv "more fit-able"?

A Shiv Comp Rival would be another $500 too.


----------

